# 91 Sentra running rich



## Jons91 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 91 Sentra 1.6 that is running rich. It doesn't happen all the time it is hit and miss. I check the plugs when it happens and they are covered in black soot. I replaced the coil, injectors, pcv valve, wires, cap rotor. I was thinking the o2 sensor but I don't know. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Search the forum for the how to reground the MAF. Also b13 O2 sensor can be replaced with the bosch 2 wire replacement for like 15 vs the 40+ options. All you have to do is cut 2 wires and splice the connector on. Easy way to get it done on the cheap.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

It would be the MAF or the O2 sensor. I installed a AF monitor so I knew if the thing was bad. The MAF if faulty, the Consult would pick that up at the dealer. try to call around to see if someone can read the codes for free.

Chris


----------

